# i made my own, first time



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

i made thease out of old shirts one was a tank top (the red one). the other was a sleave from a long sleaved sweater

mina's clothes


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

Those are wonderful. I love the red one.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww she's so pretty and I love the red one


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow i'm impressed!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

How very creative!! 8)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I like them.. good job


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow, that is great, I love the red one.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are pretty cute! :wink:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

those are wonderful!!! great job!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow great job!!! thumbs up from me!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

soo cute!! love the black and pink!!


----------

